# ne pas assimiler un mot



## prinver

Bonjour,
 Je cherche le verbe approprié pour exprimer ceci :  je parle à une personne pour qui le français est une langue étrangère,  j' utilise à plusieurs reprises  un mot  qu'elle ne connaît pas et je constate qu'elle ne l'assimile pas, qu'elle n'y fait même pas attention ( ça "glisse" )  sa seule préoccupation étant de comprendre le sens général de la phrase, alors, je peux dire que ce mot .............? ( ne s'imprime pas / ne "mord "pas  ????   J'attends vos suggestions.

Merci d'avance et bonne fin de journée.


----------



## Maître Capello

On dira qu'elle ne *retient* ou n'*assimile* pas ce mot. Mais si vous voulez absolument trouver un verbe avec _ce mot_ comme sujet, on pourrait éventuellement dire que ce mot lui *échappe*.


----------



## snarkhunter

Maître Capello said:


> On dira qu'elle ne *retient* ou n'*assimile* pas ce mot.


... Dans un ancien sketch de Muriel Robin, cela était exprimé par "J'imprime pas." !


----------



## prinver

Merci à tous les intervenants,

Par rapport à la réponse de snarkhunter,  on dirait donc plutôt : " Elle n'imprime"pas plutôt que " ce mot ne s"imprime pas" ? "ce mot lui échappe " me fait plutôt penser à un mot qu'on connaît mais sur lequel " on ne vient pas ", comme on dit en Belgique...


----------



## snarkhunter

Oui, c'est bien ça : l'expression serait "ne pas imprimer", c'est-à-dire être incapable de mémoriser une information (ou ne pas la comprendre assez pour la retenir).


----------



## prinver

Merci pour votre prompte réaction, selon vous " le mot ne s'imprime pas " ne se dit donc pas ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Non, ou en tout cas pas dans ce sens !
Mais au sens propre (s'il s'agit d'une imprimante), ce serait tout à fait possible.


----------



## Locape

'Elle n'imprime pas' est du langage familier, il est arrivé assez récemment dans le vocabulaire. Mes grand-parents, par exemple, ne comprennent pas cette expression, c'est le langage des jeunes pour eux.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Snark said:
			
		

> Dans un ancien sketch de Muriel Robin, cela était exprimé par "J'imprime pas."


Aujourd'hui, à l'époque des téléphones portables et de la 4G et 5G, on entend plutôt « je capte pas », où « capter » prend à la fois le sens de « recevoir » et celui de « comprendre »

Dans les années 197..., à l'époque de la CB triomphante, on disait « je te copie pas », avec la même signification.


----------



## snarkhunter

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Dans les années 197..., à l'époque de la CB triomphante, on disait « je te copie pas », avec la même signification.


… Je pense que tu devrais préciser le sens exact de "CB" ici : s'agit-il du célèbre "Citizen's Band", du moyen de paiement qui est devenu le standard aujourd'hui… ou bien d'autre chose encore ?!


----------



## Bezoard

Vu le contexte, le fameux "je te copie pas", c'est bien sûr la "citizen's band", la "*cibi*" !


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Oui, oui, c'est bien ça. Je ne voulais pas être technique (d'ailleurs j'en serais incapable), c'était juste pour donner une piste de réponse à la question.


----------



## prinver

Toujours concernant " s'imprimer"  :  dans sa réponse snackhunter me dit que "s'imprimer" ne se dit que dans le sens propre ( avec une imprimante) et pas dans le sens de la situation que j'ai expliquée dans mon message initial ( " je cherche le verbe approprié pour...."). Pourtant, dans le dictionnaire Larousse (sur internet), j'ai trouvé : " 
Être gravé dans l'esprit de quelqu'un : Des souvenirs qui s'impriment à jamais dans la mémoire.
Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Locape

En effet, 's'imprimer' peut s'utiliser au figuré dans ce sens, mais pas tout seul, l'expression est avec 'dans la/sa mémoire'.


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, bien sûr, on peut l'utiliser ainsi, surtout avec un complément (dans la mémoire).


----------



## prinver

Merci à tous les intervenants,

Donc : au lieu de dire : " le mot ne s'imprime pas" il faut ajouter impérativement : " dans sa mémoire / dans son esprit ".
Et si j'employais " se fixer",  devrais-je ajouter aussi un complément ?  N' y a-t-il pas de verbe où il ne faut pas de complément ?


----------



## Locape

Oui, 'dans son esprit' aussi, je cherchais s'il y avait d'autre complément possible que 'mémoire'. Avec 'se fixer' j'utiliserais également un complément. Je pense qu'on emploierait une tournure différente en français, comme 'retenir/assimiler un mot' (post #2), 'mémoriser' ou 'enregistrer un mot'. Les verbes 's'imprimer', 'se fixer' ou '(s')imprégner' peuvent avoir différents sens et ont donc besoin d'un complément dans ce contexte.


----------



## prinver

Et " s'enregistrer" ???


----------



## Locape

Pas tout seul, et 'les mots s'enregistrent dans sa mémoire' est bizarre pour moi. Pourquoi ne pas utiliser simplement 'elle ne mémorise pas ce mot', les tournures ne sont pas les mêmes suivant les langues.


----------



## prinver

Oui, vous avez raison : les tournures ne sont pas le mêmes suivant les langues...Ce que je voulais mettre en exergue, c'est le fait qu'un mot qu'elle ne connaît pas et qui n'est pas indispensable à la compréhension globale est " zappé ", ne laisse pas de trace,  aucune empreinte, ce qui , pour moi, n'est pas suffisamment rendu par "mémoriser",  mais il faut que  je me fasse une raison. J'avais aussi vaguement pensé aux verbes " glisser " et " ne pas mordre"...


----------



## Bezoard

Ce mot semble passer inaperçu, elle n'y prête aucune attention ?


----------



## prinver

Oui,  cela se rapproche de ce que je voulais exprimer, surtout   " ce mot semble passer inaperçu". Merci bien.
Et avec un léger détournement de sens, ce mot "glisse", ne "mord" pas ??


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, avec un petit peu de contexte, ça pourrait passer, le mot _glisse, n'accroche pas_. _Ne mord pas_ me paraît plus difficile.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bof… Pour moi, même avec un contexte clair, _glisser_ serait maladroit et ne convient pas sans complément. Et je ne parle même pas de _ne pas accrocher_ et _ne pas mordre_ qui seraient encore pire. Mais on pourrait éventuellement dire que ce mot _glisse comme l'eau sur les plumes d'un canard_. Cela relève toutefois de la comparaison.

Quoi qu'il en soit, il faut vous faire une raison : dans votre contexte, il n'y a pas en français de verbe idiomatique en emploi absolu.


----------

